# Feminised Seeds?



## linzwa (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been reading about how feminised seeds are troublesome to grow. Does anyone have any info on this subject? Thanks.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 9, 2013)

they are mostly fine but theres still a chance of getting some males or hermaphrodites from them so alot prefer regular seeds plant extra and just cull males.

if youre just growing a few plants id say go for it ive had good results with feminised seeds, out of around 20 ive had one hermie but that was due to stress more than genetics alone id say.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2013)

Just read a HT article where they put 10 reg ak47 seeds against 10 femmed ak47 seeds (both from Serious stock) and other then the femmed taking a lil more time to grow, all the plants produced like 10% more bud then to their reg counterparts. It's posted here at MP as well.

Since losing my clone onlys I've ONLY bought femmed seeds and have yet to have a ball drop

eace:

:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah...the femms are getting better...Ive grown a few that was pure fire


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2013)

here's the article from High Times.

 Regular vs. Feminized Seed Showdown:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63703


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Just read a HT article where they put 10 reg ak47 seeds against 10 femmed ak47 seeds (both from Serious stock) and other then the femmed taking a lil more time to grow, all the plants produced like 10% more bud then to their reg counterparts. It's posted here at MP as well.
> 
> Since losing my clone onlys I've ONLY bought femmed seeds and have yet to have a ball drop
> 
> ...



They also took about a week longer to finish flowering, so that seems like about a 12% longer flowering time for a 10% increase in yield?

The only hermies I personally have ever had was from femmed seeds.  Although the fem strains are getting more stable, I generally buy regular seeds when I can.  There are many times I get more than 5 females from a bag of 10 seeds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd rather take time and get more out of it, plus it's already female...

other then me stressing my last autofem grow and it produced a few seeds, the only hemies I've had were from gifted cuts...too much stress...don't know...

different strokes for different folks as they say...


----------



## linzwa (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of your reply's. Very good info. If you would happen to get some seeds, would they be good ones or not?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2013)

linzwa said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your reply's. Very good info. If you would happen to get some seeds, would they be good ones or not?



I don't quite understand your question.  What do you mean "would they be good ones or not"?  Are you asking if they would hermy?  That of course is the problem, you never know if they are going to hermy....and it only takes 1 to pollinate your entire room.


----------



## linzwa (Apr 10, 2013)

Hemp Goddess, I quess my question is, would the seeds be female or hermie's or whatever? Just curious.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2013)

The huge percentage of fem seeds are fem.  However they can be male or hermy.  I believe the chances of a hermy are greater than the chances of a male, but it has happened.  The fem seeds are getting better and better and by that I mean more stable.  There is a definite niche for fems.  So, if room is dear, go ahead and get some fems, but buy from a reputable breeder.  Also try and keep a good eye on the environment of your grow space to prevent stress, one of the things that causes a plant to herm.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I must reiterate what THG said about buying from reputable breeders.
 I've bought from Nirvana, I've bought from Kannabia, bought from Sweetseeds...all these comapnies fem's turned out true female and push out quality reefer.

And another thing to remember is that femmed seeds are more expensive then their regular unsexed versions.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 7, 2013)

Fem seeds work well.  I've had GREAT luck with them over several grows.  I had one hermie, but identified it early and culled it.  No problem.

Advances occur in every field, and some people are inexplicably reluctant to embrace them.  Fem seeds are just one such example.

Go fem.  You won't be disappointed...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't say that some people are "inexplicably reluctant to embrace them".  Several grows and 1 hermie is not a good percentage in my eyes.  It is not always possible to catch them early and it is entirely possible to heavily seed an entire crop.  I had a seed run ruined by 1 freebie fem that hermied.  For me, the risk is simply not worth it--it has nothing to do with not embracing new ideas.  

I have grown for over 30 years and and am thrilled by the advances we have made in the cultivation of cannabis.   I started running hydro many years ago when few were.  I picked up on the T5s for vegging many years ago.  Some of us just don't like fems and some of us just don't like autos.  It has to do with contaminating the genetics, not reluctance to new ideas.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah THG, I think I'm not the biggest fan of autofem seeds. makes me fur crawl just thinkin bout it.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 25, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> In over 20yrs of growing "regular" beans I not once had a full blown hermie. I have had nanas, very late into flowering but never a full blown hermie.
> I have during the last three years tried several Feminized strains, all from reputable breeders, all of which I've had hermie issues with. I for one will no longer be using feminised beans again. IMO the genetics are too unstable.


 
i have only been growing 5 years. have started well over 100 fem. seeds. NEVER had a single problem w/ fem. seeds. always a couple that did not germinate but other than that i  LOVE THEM!! bought some Satori seeds for the 1st time in reg. not looking foward to throwing out half my plants.  all my seeds, other than Satori, have come from SINGLE SEED CENTRE.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> i have only been growing 5 years. have started well over 100 fem. seeds. NEVER had a single problem w/ fem. seeds. always a couple that did not germinate but other than that i  LOVE THEM!! bought some Satori seeds for the 1st time in reg. not looking foward to throwing out half my plants.  all my seeds, other than Satori, have come from SINGLE SEED CENTRE.



throw some boy love around and make more seed :hubba:


----------

